# 1486 international harvester



## houple (Mar 4, 2014)

*1486 international transmission problems need help*

transmission problems- need help
my runs and operates fine until I am on a hill with rear of tractor down hill then transmission quits and it wont move if you pull it up on level it starts working again fluid is over full and have changed filters don't know what else to do anyone have any thoughts


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Sounds to me like it's the torque amplifier that is failing- can be replaced without splitting the tractor & quick common to go on the IH1486's.

They're basically a good tractor albeit a little light in the back end & they're probably better suited to PTO work than drawbar tillage tasks day in day out.


----------

